# Buying a used car



## Zmelki (Jan 4, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a place in Dubai or AD to buy a used 4x4 that will be reliable, not ridiculously expensive and perhaps owned by an expat previously?
Thanks
Z


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You could try these guys: 4x4 Motors L.L.C { The U.A.E’s #1 Used Car Dealer } , Second Hand Cars, Second Hand Vehicles, Car Dealers in Dubai

OR

Search Dubizzle: Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You could try these guys: 4x4 Motors L.L.C { The U.A.E’s #1 Used Car Dealer } , Second Hand Cars, Second Hand Vehicles, Car Dealers in Dubai
> 
> OR
> 
> Search Dubizzle: Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com


You must go to Al Awir motor dealer complex. Its great! Like a city of dealers!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Or a den of vipers lol~!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yes. I agree, we bought our Wrangler from Al Awir back in 2003, was a great buy! I miss it


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the place, but then I love cars so its like a great big sweety shop for me!


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Honestly, 4x4 people do good check ups on their cars but they are very expensive compared to the market specially if we are talking about non japanese cars.

Alaweer is good, even gulf times classifieds. Also, you can try this web site autodealer.ae but after selecting a car take it to emarat petrol station (tasjeel) and do a full check up for 200-300 dhs not sure to avoid any future surprises.

Remaaz


----------



## jcarymba (Apr 8, 2011)

What are you looking for and what price?


----------



## Barnz (May 21, 2010)

I'm currently also in the market for a 2nd hand car at the moment and have been warned off buying a car from Al Awir but I see some positive responses coming through...so I'm a little confused to be honest.
To Al Awir, or not to Al Awir


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I have heard that many cars written off in the US are sold here, as well as many stolen cars. So i would try to find as much as i can about any used car specially if buying at Awir


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, as long as you do your research, you should cover yourself. If the car has a FSH, write down the chassis number and call up the dealer to check their records.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Going to Al Awir or not to go. It depends on you.

If you more about cars and you have an expert eyes, then you can many good cars there.
But if you know nothing about cars then:
- take someone knows about them with you
- Don't go if feel that you are unlucky

Regards,
Abdulrahim


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you know your cars well, then Al Awir might be a good place - I do not, and thus stayed away from it.

Just to outline what I did to buy my (used) car - it was under warranty as well so that helped:
1. Used dubizzle to find the car
2. Test drove the car myself. Felt fine. Had my company driver also drive it. 
3. Went to the dealer along with the previous owner to check the service history. It was fine - the dealer check tells you whether the car has had any problems when brought to the dealer, and has it been maintained regularly. However, if say the car has had an accident and repaired outside, the dealer service history will not be able to tell you that
4. Went to Tasjeel (the place they get the car registered as well) to get the car checked up. A cursory check up costs 50 Dhs and takes about 10-15 mins. It can easily tell you whether the car has had an accident or not. The full check up takes up a couple of hours and costs 250 Dhs. I got the cursory check done (along with the owner)
5. Checked (along with the owner) with the existing insurance broker if there was any claims history
Having satisfied myself (and thanks to the owner being patient), I bought the car.
It works if the car has been agency maintained and not very old - if not, you really should get the full check up done at Tasjeel (its pretty good - a colleague got a car checked and turns out the side of the car towards the front had been smashed earlier, and had been repaired, but it was not visible to the naked eye)


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone have the name of a few retail stores in Guadalajara that sell good quality furniture?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And the winner of the "Most random post of the Day"award is ............


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> And the winner of the "Most random post of the Day"award is ............


thank sweetheart;... another way to say it is is hay stupid why ask that question?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> ...If the car has a FSH, write down the chassis number and call up the dealer to check their records.


I was told that dealer won't release the records without owner's permission. And have no idea what would be suffice to prove owner's permission...


----------

